# PIKO Starter set pictures



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

PIKO's new starter set (pre-production/ undecorated)




















Track Expander packs










Add on cars


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The UP car in your photo looks blue. Are the colors comming thru correct.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice...Is there a tongue to mount a coupler on the front of the lokie?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 10/02/2008 8:28 PM
The UP car in your photo looks blue. Are the colors comming thru correct. 



















Why? Don't you like baby blue?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I was working in a dark warehouse not a photo studio. They are gray.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

As they are pre-production I guess detailed comment should wait for the production stock. Although I model American 1:29 so it is unlikely I would get this item.

One wonders why they have made the NYC boxcar (turquoise colored one) when two 1:29 manufacturers already make this model. I don't feel the hobby is best served by frequent duplications. There is a limited market in large scale and many folk are asking for road names not yet made. 

The UP hopper looks grey to me.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 10/04/2008 7:16 AM
As they are pre-production I guess detailed comment should wait for the production stock. Although I model American 1:29 so it is unlikely I would get this item.

One wonders why they have made the NYC boxcar (turquoise colored one) when two 1:29 manufacturers already make this model. I don't feel the hobby is best served by frequent duplications. There is a limited market in large scale and many folk are asking for road names not yet made. 

The UP hopper looks grey to me.


















Ah..........are these boxcars not 1:32 if they are former MDC molds? MDC was 1:32, so was the ore car (or hopper)
The DB gondola looks more like 1:27 or so like the steam emgine just comparing it to the two LGB cars on either side.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Jack...now rush them into Home Depot and Lowes and see what happens!...well after you change all printing on the boxes to English (most of us don't like to press 1)...other than that, it looks nice and a great place to start! 

cale


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The printing on the Starter set box is in English. It's made in Germany so you get German on some of it- could be worse, eh?
The NYC boxcar and reefer are designed as "Add ons" for the NYC starter set. 
The UP Ore car and UP reefer are designed to go with the UP starter set. The sets are for beginners and hopefully they will want to buy PIKO add ons since it's a PIKO set. It's a marketing thing!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The sets are for beginners and hopefully they will want to buy PIKO add ons since it's a PIKO set. It's a marketing thing!


Which of the Piko add-ons should the US- beginners look for? Track, switches? Have never seen a Piko switch anywhere yet. 

Well, customers can always make Mr. L. Polk happy. Or Mr. USA-Trains. 

Maybe they should try the European Piko-offerings: http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=763 
They even announce one of this MDC Ore cars with German lettering. Almost unbelievable. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

The ore car, reefer & boxcar look exactly like the old Model Die Casting cars. Did they buy their old molds?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

They had to start somewhere and I think these sets and add-on cars are a good start for them to break into the US market. As for them alrady doing a NYC car whem ohter people have already made them has more to do with name recognition of the RR. I got to see Piko track early on and it looked better than LGB. 
LAO


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I suppose most people mainly like the track they can afford or which they can get their hands on. LGB introduced their track after a traditional Swiss meter gauge prototype 40 years ago. At least the seize of the ties and the space between them is more or less in 1 : 22,5. The height of the rails are much overseized. There must be millions of miles of LGB track laying in gardens all over this world. 

So most companies offering rail today made their Code 332 rail compatible to LGB to compete with them or get market shares. Some offer different tie spacing or seizes to make it suitable for standard gauge trains. Today you can choose rail, made from different materials, from at least 10 different makers. There seems to be a tendency to use lower profiles and materials other than brass. Looks better and uses less resources. 

Pike introduced their Code 332 brass rail in 2007. The sleepers seem to be a bit smaller with sharper edges than LGB rail. You can see a few pictures on this page: http://www.spur-g-news.de/pikogleis.htm The folks which wrote that article are doing a long-time test with it. 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 10/06/2008 5:45 PM
I got to see Piko track early on and it looked better than LGB. 
LAO







Larry -

Could you perhaps elaborate what looked better than LGB?

The rail itself is identical, so it has to be the ties, but what about the ties? 


Here is a picture from G-Scale-news that shows the Piko track (shiny section) in the middle of a run of LGB track. The two have slightly different ties, but I personally don't find one better than the other - at least in the picture.

What I do find annoying with the Piko track is that they molded the Piko name into the *top* of the end tie of each track section so it is visible every foot or so of you use sectional track.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

What I do find annoying with the Piko track is that they molded the Piko name into the top of the end tie of each track section so it is visible every foot or so of you use sectional track. 


PIKO stands for "Pionier Konstruktion" and they were very proud of it in the old GDR. If they brand the ties clearly, nobody will accidently take them for PEKO track, which is a fine British product. 

I like the tiny little turnout. What´s the number. Looks even smaller than the old LGB R-1 Feldbahn switches. Do they plan to offer a peat or mining train? Does it have a motor or a lever somewhere? 

The sleepers are cut in a very unusual manner. Aren´t the edges supposed to be square. The long guard rails are a fine detail, which might improve safe running with longer rolling stock. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Fritz.....you are so funny....... 

Mistaking Piko for Peco.........tiny, little turnout.............motor, lever?, no you just grab the rail and move it of course..............long guard rails for long rolling stock............ 

Are you forgetting that we are talking about "Toy Trains" here? 

Now I see why you always sign off with "Have Fun" 

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 10/08/2008 3:01 PM


What I do find annoying with the Piko track is that they molded the Piko name into the top of the end tie of each track section so it is visible every foot or so of you use sectional track. 


PIKO stands for "Pionier Konstruktion" and they were very proud of it in the old GDR. If they brand the ties clearly, nobody will accidently take them for PEKO track, which is a fine British product. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen




I have a couple of their DDR era cars in my H0/H0e collection. The cars are the same quality as the offerings of the west of that time. Ditto with my Zeuke and technomodell items.

BTW, technomodell are now in IIm, both 32 and 45mm gauge:

http://www.technomodell.de/index.html


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

BTW, technomodell are now in IIm, both 32 and 45mm gauge:


II m in Germany stands for Metre Gauge in 1 : 22,5 scale. Technomodell only offered some Rolling stock, like a I K and a IV k loco plus some wagons and track in 32mm gauge. They are no longer made. 
Mr. Walter, the senior owner told me a few years ago, that the demand ceased after they united the two Germany. Everybody bought LGB or US material. 
Technomodell is doing very fine now with thei narrow gauge models in HO-Scale. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried using Piko rail in LGB ties? The reason I ask is that Piko rail is readily available here in Canada, but I would prefer to use the LGB ties to match my existing track. Shipping from Germany shouldn't be too bad just on ties, so assuming the rail profile is the same, it may not be a bad option. 

Keith


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Same rail.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack. You know life would be much simpler if you guys would all just kiss and make up!







= happy consumers!









Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Some of the Code 250 rail profile makers offer their products with different sleepers. E.g. Sunset Valley: 











Of course Metre gauge track 1/22th looks diifferent then standard gauge 1/29th or 3 feet narrow gauge 1/ 20th. 










So its a good idea for the curtain rail profile makers all over this world to team up and offer various seizes and scales of ties for their rails as well. 
Still I am amazed, that Piko uses the same profile as LGB. I wonder, if the Thiel, Aristo, AMS, USA-Trains, Train-45 etc profiles are compatible as well. 
People over here which measured the Piko profiles, said it differs by a fraction of a Millimeter. Maybe they use different rails for export. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 10/09/2008 1:11 PM
Thanks Jack. You know life would be much simpler if you guys would all just kiss and make up!







= happy consumers!









Keith



I'm just a "Grunt" but as far as I'm concerned the divorce is final. Would you kiss your "ex"?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 10/09/2008 2:49 PM

Would you kiss your "ex"?









Probably not, but Märklin and LGBoA were never married.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

as far as I'm concerned the divorce is final. Would you kiss your "ex"? 



There is no "Ex " to kiss. It disappeared in thin air. Looks they are dancing with whoever happens to be around. Poor Gigoloes... 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha ha!!

Yes Fritz, they have to be careful having so many dance partners...when the "Belle of the Ball" comes along she might think there is no room for her and just pass them by...









Keith


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 10/09/2008 4:11 PM


as far as I'm concerned the divorce is final. Would you kiss your "ex"? 



There is no "Ex " to kiss. It disappeared in thin air. Looks they are dancing with whoever happens to be around. Poor Gigoloes... 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 

Far too cryptic for me. I'll just keep moving on.......


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm,
Might not have been married but they did have a relationship as brief as it was.
LAO


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

It's the "kids" that always get hurt.

In this case the "kids" are those of us with LGB equipment who might like to expand their fleet - or some day need parts or repairs for the stuff we already own.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 10/11/2008 9:28 PM
It's the "kids" that always get hurt.

In this case the "kids" are those of us with LGB equipment who might like to expand their fleet - or some day need parts or repairs for the stuff we already own.

Amen. Here is to hope that something works out or a third party comes in to fill this void.....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you Stan. 

Yes, after the investment we have made, what now?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO- 
Isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, but could you explain how PIKO, PIKO, PIKO, PIKO is going to help address the points Stan raised, ie

.................those of us with LGB equipment who might like to expand their fleet - or some day need parts or repairs for the stuff we already own.

The Quality of the Piko product is not the same as LGB, neither is the scale in most cases, you can certainly not get any parts from Piko to replace LGB parts - I could use a dozen ladders for the LGB 4040 tankers right now - and even the track system which was discussed in this thread just recently is more incompatible than compatible in everything thats bigger than R1.

Knut


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Knut, 

Perhaps you can explain to me how a thread about PIKO's new starter sets has anything to do with LGB? I take exception to your statement that PIKO products are inferior . Do you own any PIKO? I've "played" with both and there isn't a whole lot of difference. 
As far as the PIKO track system is concerned it is the same rail size and it is the same width and height which means it can be used with LGB. It is a comprehensive "program" which means it has been designed to do more with less pieces- not designed to "mimic" the LGB system. It is a more intelligent design. All of the engineering has been done before a single piece was produced instead of being designed as things went along.
I understand your frustration but your venting in the wronge direction. Your problem is in Europe- not here. The U.S. distributor of PIKO has absolutely no affiliation with Marklin or LGB of America. It is a new company with no ties or responsibility for LGB products. I'm sure at some point Marklin and the owner of the LGB of America name and distribution rights will work out that situation but it has absolutely nothing to do with PIKO , PIKO's U.S. distributor or me!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...as the song says "Breaking up is hard to do"


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Since PIKO's distributor is a new company there really is no "breaking up" involved.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess you might say LGB stands for LONG GONE BROKE!! You'll just have to make do with what you have, and enjoy it, or find what's left on Evil Bay as it becomes available!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was speaking about psychologicaly and emotionally effects on long term Red Box buyers, having to let go of something they were so sure was going fine, and as a result being unsure of any possible future new relationships.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Two quick questions, if you still have the prototypes around..... 

Height from top of rail to top of cab roof in CM/inches? 

Height of cab door from floor to top in CM/inches? 

Would prefer this from the BR80, but if it is not here, I bet the US loco will be close. 

Thanks!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

>>>Perhaps you can explain to me how a thread about PIKO's new starter sets has anything to do with LGB? 

Well Jack - I was trying to understand your post "PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO PIKO" 

and going back a few posts, the only thing that made sense to me is that you were answering Stan's post...that's why I quoted that in my reply. 
And my further comments relate to that. 
My comment about quality related specifically to the very original Piko Taurus and yes, I did have one of those for a very short time when I was in Germany earlier this year. It's good value for the money, no question about that and I assume it's not fair to compare it to an LGB engine two and three times the price. 
But in general I was thinking more of people buying Piko switches with the same "R-" designation as the LGB switches and expecting them to be direct replacements - a whole bunch of people in Germany were caught this way. That type of thing. 

This thread has certainly digressed into a variety of different direction beyond the Piko Starter Sets, perhaps it should just end and a new thread opened with the appropriate topics. 

And what makes you think I'm frustrated? I'm not.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10/12/2008 6:51 PM
Two quick questions, if you still have the prototypes around..... 

Height from top of rail to top of cab roof in CM/inches? 

Height of cab door from floor to top in CM/inches? 

Would prefer this from the BR80, but if it is not here, I bet the US loco will be close. 

Thanks! 

Sorry but the sample set is on it's way to the iHobby Expo in Chicago at the moment. I'll do some measuring when the samples return in a few weeks.
If anyone out there lives in the Chicago area you might consider going to the show on the consumer days to see them first hand.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I wondered if this might be the case. 

While I make it into Chicago often for work, I never make it there during the hobby shows. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Someone post photos please......


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Height from top of rail to top of cab roof in CM/inches? 

Height of cab door from floor to top in CM/inches? 

Would prefer this from the BR80, but if it is not here, I bet the US loco will be close. 




I am sure, Doc Wilfer from Piko will answer your question if you ask him. People which saw the BR 80 in Leipzig earlier this month shuddered and turned away. Some left some nasty remarks. Wonder what the international press will write about it. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe they didn't look at it from a "starter set" perspective , eh? 
I'd be interested in hearing what the same folks said about the Schiebeplanenwagen tu 718 and the Offner Drehgestellwagen Eaos 106 (Sliding tarp car and High Side Gondola) !
These products are aimed at two different types of consumers.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the press release did say there was "interest": 

http://www.piko.de/e/we_about_us/PIKn_Exhibitions_2008/e_Leipzig_08.php 

Me? 

I still want to see how they run (I have yet to find any vids on YouTube?) and see one "in the plastic" before making final decisions. At the price, I see something for modification Vs. a shelf queen.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well a little birdie told me that Marklin and Silvergate have just reached an agreement for LGB distribution in N/A...we'll have to see if the birdie chirps correctly.  Here's hoping!!

Keith


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

And that has to do with PIKO starter sets because........?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, Jack, I'm sorry I posted that in this thread. I see that Knut has started a new thread on it now. 
If Piko continues on with the standard gauge line, and Marklin sticks with narrow gauge, I think there is room for both in the market. 

Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd be interested in hearing what the same folks said about the Schiebeplanenwagen tu 718 and the Offner Drehgestellwagen Eaos 106 (Sliding tarp car and High Side Gondola) ! 



Well, reading through various forums in Germany and the UK, some few people seem to be very enthusiastic about the new wagons. Others had to wait a few days, for Piko to send them replacements for broken bogies, before they could try them on rails. Most customers mention, they are very light for their seize and need additional weight for safe running. At least they have some suitable wagons now for their Piko locos now. 

Looking at the pictures of the Leipzig Fair, I realize they still have the open space on their rail board for larger turnouts. So "beginners" have to look elsewhere, if they want to expand their small circle of track from the beginners pack. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine came from Germany in perfect condition and run fine..... go figure!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone compared the new Piko Ore cars (the former MDC mold) with the existing LGB 4x04x cars?
I'm interested in relative size and how they would look together in a consist - not the quality or finish.

I know the LGB one is longer, 240mm vs 215mm - but is it also higher and wider, ie are we talking 1:32 scale for Piko and 1:27 scale for LGB?

If anyone had a picture of the two side-by-side, that would be ideal.


Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Comparison picture LGB and Piko was posted on the German forum along with some comments about the relativ quality and pricing. 
here is the picture:


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea about the prices of theses models (either side of the Atlantic) and I am assuming that the NYC is the PIKO offering and the DB one the LGB. In both cases the trucks leave a lot to be desired.

The NYC car seems to have much better detail that the DB one, or is it just how the models are photographed? I make little comment regarding the NYC cars load - most loads from various manufacturers lack realism. If I were to buy the NYC car the first item on my agenda would be to retro fit Aristo-Craft trucks. However they are not currently on my wish list.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Great Western - 

The NYC ore car is actually the LGB one, LGB 41040, and the DB one is the Piko one. 
I was more interested in the size comparison when I asked for a photo on the German forum since the Piko car uses the MDC mold. 
I also wondered if the LGB NYC car had been touched up, modified or weathered - the person who posted the picture assures me that's the way they both came out of the box. 

Current price in Germany is 50 Euros for the LGB car, the one on the left, and 40 Euros for the Piko car. For the 10 Euro price difference, people there in general prefer the LGB car.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

So what does this comparisation picture PIKO/MDC - LGB Hopper say? One is larger than the other. Does any of them have a prototype? 

Yesterday at the Köln (Cologne) Exibition they had a circle of track with this BR 80 loco and two of the tiny hoppers at the Piko booth. People passing by burst out laughing loud, when they saw the funny composition. 
Some people even turned the transformer knob, to see how the loco is running. It was impossible to run it slow. When you turned the throttle, it jumped off like a goat. Someboy asked, why don´t they offer beginners quality toys. Hardly anybody will be happy with this loco, if they don´t improve it. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Fritz - 

Prototype ???? What's that? 

We are talking "Toy Trains" here, not models. 

I was just interested to see how the new Piko toy train compares size-wise to the existing LGB toy train. 

And I am having fun, thank-you. 

Knut


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut for the clarification. I guess that why the more expensive one looks better. Still don't like the trucks.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Aren't the NEW Pico freight cars the OLD Model Die Casting 1:32 cars?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

these sets are now available ....

I have two in the store ...... 

the cars look just like the old MDC .... 

but with molded in color .... 

also they blackened the whole wheel so it only picks power up from the sliders untill some of the black wears off .......

they are ok sets but for the money I would have liked better .......


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I see cars being sold separatly. How about the loco? And, I don't see the pictures Bucko posted in the beginning of this thread, where can I see close up pictures of that loco?
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

A little birdie told me that Jack (Bucksco) is switching teams from Silvergate to Bachmann. 

-Brian


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 12/08/2008 11:17 PM
A little birdie told me that Jack (Bucksco) is switching teams from Silvergate to Bachmann. 

-Brian



Is that a reason to take the pictures on mls down?

Personally, I'm not interested in either the US version or the German version of this Piko loco, but I can contribute this picture of the US version:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

..................and this picture of the German version that has had quite a bit of work done on it by the purchaser,

It's not what you get from Piko out of the box - but it's something you can end up with if you put some effort into it.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for the pictures. After looking at that switcher I thought that if the smoke box was a little smaller in diameter and it had a taller stack it would look a lot better. Are the drivers metal? Does anyone sell them separately?
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Little Paulie, 

It appears that you can buy the replacement drivers directly from Piko: 

http://www.piko.de/e/News_Delivery/2008/Dez08.php 

Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

What happened to the Piko-US-starter sets which were due for Thanksgiving? Did the get lost near Somalia´s coast? Stuck at Cape Hoorn? 
Lost in Space? 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Silvergate (Dec 11, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 12/11/2008 10:45 AM
Hi, 

What happened to the Piko-US-starter sets which were due for Thanksgiving? Did the get lost near Somalia´s coast? Stuck at Cape Hoorn? 
Lost in Space? 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 




The PIKO starter sets are both in stock at our warehouse and initial orders have all been shipped (and should have been received) by local retailers. We also have the PIKO Track Expander Sets (similar to the old LGB 19901 and 19902) available!

James Tapper
Silvergate Distributors


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

James - thanks for the update.

I'm glad to see that you're monitoring the site.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

some pictures of the set we have in the store ....... the bigest thing I noted is that the whole wheel is blackened and the black stuff does not conduct well .....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A little time with a Kadee powered brass brush wheel cleaner would take care of the blackening in no time


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

or you could stuff the tank with batteries....







...I'd volunteer to Beta test!

cale


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Or you can run the loco in for 60 minutes in each direction - that will take the blackening off the running surface of the wheels.

In Germany, dealers take the blackening off before the sell the German version of the starter set to the customer.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

as far I read the story, one single German dealer had a hard time to get his sample running, cleaned the wheels and was happy to find a customer, willing to give him money for it. 
I am just imaging thousands of fathers cleaning wheels of a starter pack under the Christmas tree to get their present for newcomers to run. 
Was easier with the Bachmann and LGB starter sets. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I just can't get excited about what I see in the photographs of the Piko starter sets. LGB starter set locos had much more detail? heft? solidness?, I can't think of the proper term. Their freight and passenger cars didn't look as "plasticy" as the Piko cars do. I'm sure that there are reasons for the look. Maybe manufacturing costs have risen, I don't know. Aren't these sets going for well over $200.00?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 12/13/2008 1:22 PM
I just can't get excited about what I see in the photographs of the Piko starter sets. LGB starter set locos had much more detail? heft? solidness?, I can't think of the proper term. Their freight and passenger cars didn't look as "plasticy" as the Piko cars do. I'm sure that there are reasons for the look. Maybe manufacturing costs have risen, I don't know. Aren't these sets going for well over $200.00? 


TW in GR at 285.
Plastic-y MDC cars? Really?
Maybe it's some new special plastic.
Why does the publicity shot show shiny flanges and treads, but the as-delivered looks like lamp-black?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 12/13/2008 2:16 PM

Why does the publicity shot show shiny flanges and treads, but the as-delivered looks like lamp-black?



Because the loco in the publicity shot is a CAD drawing.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 12/13/2008 9:34 AM
Hi, 

as far I read the story, one single German dealer had a hard time to get his sample running, cleaned the wheels and was happy to find a customer, willing to give him money for it. 
I am just imaging thousands of fathers cleaning wheels of a starter pack under the Christmas tree to get their present for newcomers to run. 
Was easier with the Bachmann and LGB starter sets. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen



Fritz,

I thought there were at least two dealers cleaning off the black before selling the set - not all of them post on the net................

But with the profit margin that Piko allows, wouldn't you think all dealers should spend the time and effort to sell the customer a loco that runs perfectly right out of the box - ie clean off the black on the running surface of the wheels?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By krs on 12/13/2008 3:08 PM
Posted By Curmudgeon on 12/13/2008 2:16 PM

Why does the publicity shot show shiny flanges and treads, but the as-delivered looks like lamp-black?



Because the loco in the publicity shot is a CAD drawing.

Pretty amazing flufferly, eh?
I wonder whose idea it was to generate a drawing rather than a photo of the real thing?
I'll keep feeding you rope, okay?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Most people are aware that CAD drawings precede mold making, so why not use the drawings as a tease? 

You might as well smoke that rope.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah....I take it "most people" doesn't include the Curmudgeon. 

I was actually being nice with my reply..... 

I thought of replying: "Why don't you polish your glasses or your eyeballs, as the case may be - isn't it obvious that the loco in the publicity picture is a CAD drawing?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 12/14/2008 10:14 AM
Most people are aware that CAD drawings precede mold making, so why not use the drawings as a tease? 




The HO makers have used drawings for years. Also they pre-release them, and a few friends have been able to contact the Mfgrs. and get a few errors taken care of.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw one Friday at Star Hobby in Annapolis. It was priced at $299, which seemed too high to me. I kind of like the loco, but the cars did not appeal and I don't need any R1 curves


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By krs on 12/14/2008 10:46 AM
Ah....I take it "most people" doesn't include the Curmudgeon. 

I was actually being nice with my reply..... 

I thought of replying: "Why don't you polish your glasses or your eyeballs, as the case may be - isn't it obvious that the loco in the publicity picture is a CAD drawing?


Like I said...playing out the rope.

Funny, it's just not as much enjoyment without the Pit Bull around.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

It would look much better if it atleast had full valve gear on it. The lack of the valve gear really cheapens the whole look of the engine. Espicaly when the LGB sets had full valve gear on the Stainz engine, and while the side rods eventualy became plastic on it, the Staniz did gain a better representation of the Allen valve gear of the prototype. I guess atleast someone is making a Euro starter set, time will tell if it goes over with the masses. Mike


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Did anybody around here buy any of this starter kits and tried it with their children or grandchildren? I am just wondering, nobody mentions it. 

In Germany, where they offered different starter kits, some customers had a hard time to get them running. Mainly because an overdosis of grease on the wheels which caused trouble with the electric pickups. Some shops have blowout sales of Piko materiaöl already. the big boxes started collecting dust. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

